
Bezos’s Security Consultant Accuses Saudis of Hacking the Amazon CEO’s Phone - whalabi
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/30/technology/jeff-bezos-saudis-hack.html
======
crikli
NYT recycling the work of the original source with nothing new to add.

HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19532185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19532185)

Original source: [https://www.thedailybeast.com/jeff-bezos-investigation-
finds...](https://www.thedailybeast.com/jeff-bezos-investigation-finds-the-
saudis-obtained-his-private-information)

------
frankus
Possibly related?
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2018/11/21/exclu...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2018/11/21/exclusive-
saudi-dissidents-hit-with-stealth-iphone-spyware-before-khashoggis-murder/)

~~~
amsau
Mentioned in my comment here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19532185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19532185)

------
alexandernst
I'm curious to know what OS his phone has and how did _they_ managed to hack
into it.

